
African Scribes: Manuscript Culture of Ethiopia - diodorus
http://blogs.bl.uk/asian-and-african/2018/02/african-scribes-manuscript-culture-of-ethiopia.html
======
scentoni
The liturgical language is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ge%27ez](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ge%27ez)
although the most widely-spoken language currently there is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amharic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amharic)

